# Extraccion de señal de reloj



## chewaka999 (Abr 30, 2010)

Buenas gente del foro, estoy que me rompo la cabeza, pensando y pensando, googleando y googleando pero nada

Lo que pasa es que quiero recuperar la señal de reloj (160KHz) de una señal codificada, como lo muestra la figura:

l
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




La señal transmtida es la señal codificada.

Lo que quiero es saber cómo recuperar la señal de reloj a partir de ésta señal codificada, me dijeron que se podía hacer con un PLL, pero no sé qué valores elegir de las resistencias y de los condensadores. En el data del CD4046 no dice mucho:

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet2/6/0rs2lxolj6lew0llx95wkfal45yy.pdf

O qué otro método puedo utilizar

Espero recibir su ayuda


----------



## HADES (Abr 30, 2010)

Buenas saludos, disculpa ya usaste el buscador del foro?

digo no por molestarte pero es que yo puse decodificador de señal y me aparecen varios temas que te podrian servir pero no te dejo el link porque no entiendo que buscas con exactitud tal vez podrias usar el buscador y sacarte la duda en fin saludos


----------



## chewaka999 (Abr 30, 2010)

Hola SONIUS, pues con exactitud lo que estoy buscando es sobre decodificacion Manchester, la parte de la codificacion la tengo clara, pero para la parte de la decodificacion necesito recuperar la señal de reloj con que codifiqué la señal original, y ahí es donde radica el problema, cómo recuperar la señal de reloj de una señal con codificacion manchester.

Cuando busco en el foro como codificacion manchester solo me sale la teoria de la codificacion mas no en qué se basaría la decodificacion.

Tal vez tengas información en lo que a decodificación manchester se refiere, me sería de gran ayuda


----------



## HADES (Abr 30, 2010)

saludos chewaka vos encontre esto tal vez te ayude no se pero en fin seguire buscando aqui te adjunto el link http://books.google.com.gt/books?id...&resnum=4&ved=0CBUQ6AEwAw#v=onepage&q&f=false

yo creo que como aparece un circuito que al final dice señal original de reloj creo que podria ser el decodificador que buscas le acerte o no?

Bueno amigo creo que ahora ya lo tengo!!!!hablando con unos amigos yankees en un foro de electronica yankee(valga la redundancia) pues bueno me dieron un numero de un chip que si lo podes conseguir te decodifica la señal codificada manchester te adjunto el datasheet de este chip espero contribuir al que alguna vez desesperadamente vuelva andar buscando un deco para codigo manchester saludos

Que paso chewaka veo que estas respondiendo pero no pasa nada  es muy largo el post o se trabo tu maquina saludos!?


----------



## chewaka999 (Abr 30, 2010)

Pues ese integrado lo revisé hace ya un tiempo, yme supongo que es muchisimo mas sencillo de implementar, pero se nos ha pedido implementar el decodificador usando circuitos combinacionales o el PLL,  el objetivo creo, es hacernos la vida imposible, porque le pregunté al profesor si podía usar ese integrado y amablemente me dijo: NO!!!! 

Asi que sigo en la busqueda.

Le eché un vistazo al link que me pasaste, pero a qué se refiere eso de Circuito de retorno, alguna idea?

Saludos


----------



## HADES (Abr 30, 2010)

Bueno para el que solo busque la respuesta creo que cuando alguien busque esto ya lo encontrara mejor a hora para vos chewaka que es lo que le llamas pll?


----------



## chewaka999 (Abr 30, 2010)

PLL: Lazos de seguimiento de fase

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lazo_de_seguimiento_de_fase

Como el integrado CD4046






Lo que no logro entender es como hallar los valores de R1, R2, R3, C1, C2 ya que en el datasheet la informacion no está muy clara:

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet2/6/0rs2lxolj6lew0llx95wkfal45yy.pdf



Saludos.​


----------



## HADES (Abr 30, 2010)

SaludosBueno chewaka te cuento que una vez mas molestando a mis amigos yankees les explique un poquito mas a fondo y me mandaron esta nota que incluye como hacer un deco para codigo manchester con logica combinacional espero te sirva saludos


----------



## chewaka999 (Abr 30, 2010)

Gracias SONIUS, puede ser la solución a mis problemas, dejame analizarlo y simularlo y te cuento como me fue.

aplausos 

Saludos.


----------



## HADES (Abr 30, 2010)

jejejee me alegro que tal vez con esto haya una luz al final del camino en fin saludo chewaka seguimos en contacto


----------



## jibuze (Ene 21, 2011)

hola man, estaba buscando lo mismo, aqui te indica como hacer esto con el pll, pero me falta como hacer para escoger los valores de las resistencias y capacitores para darle la frecuencia aprox.
te dejo el link http://iie.fing.edu.uy/ense/asign/siscom/teorico/pll.pdf


----------



## Ne555n (Jul 9, 2011)

Mmm hola, Yo tambien tenia el mismo problema, queria hacer un receptor manchester sin necesidad de un reloj externo en el receptor pero me di cuenta que el codigo manchester utiliza las transiciones simplemente para sincronizar el receptor, es decir, necesitas un clock externo en el receptor.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 9, 2011)

hola, no lei como es ese codigo manchester, pero puede ser que trabaje asi ??

y lo que necesitas es el ck ?? o sea un ck de la misma frecuencia y tambien sinccronizado con el original ??


----------



## Ne555n (Jul 21, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> hola, no lei como es ese codigo manchester, pero puede ser que trabaje asi ??
> 
> y lo que necesitas es el ck ?? o sea un ck de la misma frecuencia y tambien sinccronizado con el original ??



Si exacto trabaja asi!. Lo de la señal de clock del receptor lo deduje porque todos los integrados (receptores), incluso un diagrama que vi por aqui de un receptor, necesitan clock externo para funcionar. Este clock puede ser de la frecuencia original o algun multiplo por lo que he leido. Me fije tambien que los integrados llevan un circuito encargado del sincronismo asi que deduje que las transiciones entre bits eran para sincronizar el clock del receptor. La fase del clock como bien dices CLK y CLK (NEGADO) solamente es para diferenciar los bits, si son 1 o 0. De todas formas no soy experto en el tema, si me he equivocado en algo porfavor corrijanme .


----------

